# Duda sobre diseño cargador portátil



## supremo (Ago 10, 2016)

Hola buenas, estaba buscando algún diseño que se esté utilizando en la actualidad para cargar los móviles ya que los únicos diseños que encuentro vienen con el regulador de voltaje 7805 que está obsoleto.

Gracias por su atención y espero vuestra respuesta


----------



## analogico (Ago 10, 2016)

supremo dijo:


> Hola buenas, estaba buscando algún diseño que se esté utilizando en la actualidad para cargar los móviles ya que los únicos diseños que encuentro vienen con el regulador de voltaje 7805 que está obsoleto.
> 
> Gracias por su atención y espero vuestra respuesta


asi


----------



## supremo (Ago 10, 2016)

Pero ese diseño es de un cargador normal de corriente electrica o un cargador portatil con una entrada de usb hembra?


----------



## analogico (Ago 10, 2016)

supremo dijo:


> Pero ese diseño es de un cargador normal de corriente electrica o un cargador portatil con una entrada de usb hembra?



ese es normal 
 este es el de 12v a 5v


----------

